# Welfare ranchers unite



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.oregonlive.com/oregon-standoff/2016/01/post_1.html

Well it looks like 8 Utah ranchers have determined they will "not be regulated by the BLM or Forest Service" The true colors of their welfare state are beginning to show through quite well. Entitlement to public lands with no regulations and no fees, how far will this BS go?


----------

